# First Project- Help me mod an Epiphone SG Custom Les Paul G-400 Please!



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

I am picking up this cool axe I got my little brother years ago
http://www.firstqualitymusic.com/p_EGG5AIGH1.aspx?source=FROOGLEFEED

I'm getting it for $300 or so and was thinking of replacing the 3 humbucker pickups in it, the tuners, caps, and any other thing that could make this relatively cheap guitar into a decent, possibly slide or rock guitar. 

I have only replaced one set of pickups in my life and that was on a brand new PRS. So I do not really know all of the ins and outs of parts shopping or choosing, etc. and was hoping for opinions on the following:

1- Which pickups and for what style? I was thinking even EMGs. 
2- Which other parts would be worth replacing?
3- Any issues with buying used pickups?
4- Is there a place in Canada that people order from, or just out of the US for parts?

Thanks, and I will keep you posted on the progress. 
:rockon2:


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

as far as replacing parts go . . look into replacing the following: tuners, nut, pickups, pots, bridge

in regards to pickup choices, if you're going for something rock related then I would say EMG's are one of your less viable choices due to their somewhat specific sound. if you want the best of the single coil/P90/humbucker world that can cover as many bases as possible then I'd suggest the seymour duncan P rails. after hearing some demos in SG/les paul style guitars they would seem to fit the bill for your needs without a compromise to be seen on the horizion. all three styles of sound that come from the pickup are high quality and would also suit the rock/slide guitar application 

while I would personally buy new if I was doing a project like this . . if you can find good used pickups that fit your needs and wants then go ahead . . . but with the other things I would recommend against buying used as you're not going to be saving enough money to make it worth your while. everything but the pickups can be had for relatively little cash new so better to pick it up new to make sure that it's what you want instead of compromising on something to save a few bucks


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Basicaly, everything that is NOT wood. and when you see how much it will cost you, you'll go crazy and stop your "project". You don't put EMG on a 300$ guitars, bad inverstment realy. 

Also make you to keep every single little bolt and scews cause if you sell it eventually, you'll need to be able to put it back togheter. Why you may ask?...to avoid loosing all the 500 to 650$ you wanna invest in it. No one will pay 850$ for a modded epiphone realy. So be prepare to either LOOSE all your money, or be prepare to get it back to stock to sell it and try to sell the modded parts later.

Remenber that has much as you like this guitar now, you will sell it eventually, and another thing to consider, is the amount of time you've been playing. if you're starting out, no amount of mods will make you sound better realy..

SO..if after this you're ready to still mod it, let me know, i can help out with parts.. you might save some good $$$ down the road.


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you both for your input. I figure that I would put a budget of about $600 on this one. I was about to grab an epiphone dot or sheraton and do the same thing but could not really turn this one down for $250. 

It had grover tuners I noticed and the neck and body are in excellent shape. I'm thinking of getting rid of the gold pickups covers as they are faded.

Possibly re-finish the bridge too. 

The only thing that I dont like so far is that the edge of the middle pickup is so close to the strings that the pick keeps hitting it. I wonder if raising the bridge will help my cause.


----------

